# Russia preparing space mission to Mars from Siberia cosmodrome



## CougarKing (25 Mar 2015)

Can they even afford this with all the sanctions imposed on them by the US/West for their occupation of Crimea and Eastern Ukraine?

Daily Mail



> *Putin's £3.5billion race to make it to space: First pictures inside huge Siberian cosmodrome from where Russia hopes to beat the US to Mars *
> 
> Putin's pet project set to rival Cape Canaveral in fame - and help Russia win the 21st century space race
> Built across 342 square miles, the cosmodrome will have 17 launch pads and a new 'satellite city' for 25,000 people
> ...


----------



## a_majoor (25 Mar 2015)

A lot of these announcements are obvious nonsense (NextBigFuture carried a piece about a Russian heavy transport which is supposed to carry 2 T-14 Armata tanks at supersonic speed...) simply meant to fill the communications channels with noise and make analysis and understanding slower and more difficult.

*дезинформация* is the term you are looking for.....


----------

